# broken cable on old Hoyt/Easton. Rambo?



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:
i would take in to your local shop and see what they could do


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:RockOn::dancing::banana::welcomesign::banana::dancing::RockOn:take your bow to a pro shop. I have the cables you will need a press and crimpers I think that was the steel cables with plastic coating. You will also need the ata of that bow. You might look at replacing that setup.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* archerak. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------

